# Tyranid release Postponed



## Superstring670 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have just been informed by a GW staff member that the Tyranid release has been postponed to January the 16th due to a TYPO. So instead the Legion of The Damned (models) will be released on January the 2nd.

:shok:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Superstring670 said:


> I have just been informed by a GW staff member that the Tyranid release has been postponed to January the 16th due to a TYPO. So instead the Legion of The Damned (models) will be released on January the 2nd.
> 
> :shok:


If this is so, then... Awesome xD

LOTD are sweet


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you sure?
Darn,I was hoping for some models soon after Christmas.
oh well.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Superstring670 said:


> I have just been informed by a GW staff member that the Tyranid release has been postponed to January the 16th due to a TYPO. So instead the Legion of The Damned (models) will be released on January the 2nd.
> 
> :shok:


Maybe GW finally has hired a real editor 
That would actually be sweet:good:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

when I saw postponed I was half expecting to see something like "wont come out untill march or april" whew, whatever, gives me more time to save the cash up for a bigger purchase. 
thanks for the update


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmmm, trust a large corperation to postpone a release with a bad excuse in order to build suspense...

(By the way why do people keep calling me cynical?)


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

At least the advance orders won't get caught up in the Christmas post mess, or delayed due to bank holidays etc.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

not sure it can be classed as postponed when they haven't announced a release date yet?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Ryuzaki said:


> Hmmm, trust a large corperation to postpone a release with a bad excuse in order to build suspense...
> 
> (By the way why do people keep calling me Cynical?)


facepalm.jpg have you read through some of the rulebooks? with all the typos and grammar errors GW usually supplies with your new army book, its a small wonder we dont have any more ruleslawyers and language abusers than we currently do...
haha


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I should inform you all that listening to gw staff is a bigmistake.......They tend to make up information to seem important. On the other hand when i get the "Offical" release date i will let you all know.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the release date was never announced....some people guessed when they thought some stuff might be out....they were wrong


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

2nd of January would be wishful thinking, 25th dec is a Friday,which means boxing day is a Saturday so as a public holiday would transfer to Monday for alot of people,so the week starts tuesday, but you also have 1st January on the Friday of that week which is again a public holiday so you have a three day week.A three day week would narrow GWs shipping window to three days, so you would need orders placed Tuesday,picked and dispatched by Wednesday and delivered on Thursday. Thats never gonna happen,so you either ship in advance Christmas week(not a good idea) or you ship after new year when its quiet.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I still personally believe that the release will be the 30th January. 
Thats the weekend where folks have had their wages paid out, and generally everyone is having economical hangover from Xmas up till then :read:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

People, particularly teenagers, tend to have disposable due to money for Xmas rather than presents. Anytime in Jan would be sensible.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

jigplums said:


> the release date was never announced....some people guessed when they thought some stuff might be out....they were wrong


I'm afraid it is you who are wrong... in all respects. The January 2nd release date was announced, at both Games Day UK and Games Day Italy in the seminars and in writing. It can be argued that someone at the Studio screwed up, arbitrarily picking the first Saturday in January, but it's a moot point as January 2nd was announced nevertheless. And anyway, we've all learned since Space Hulk, that Everything We Have Been Told (at Games Day) Is A Lie. :laugh:

January 16th is the official release date... now. :grin:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol oh that's funny. but really, January 16th is not much further away from now.

at least they didn't push it back a couple more months or something else absurd.


----------

